
GeekTyper – hacking simulator ;-) - SpaceInvader
http://geektyper.com/scp/
======
digital_ins
Hahahahahaha, this is awesome. I'm gonna share it with everyone I know on FB.
How do I turn off the alert sound (without muting the tab)?

------
jstewartmobile
This is the funniest thing I've seen all day. Awesome!

